

Israeli startup StoreDot's prototype charges your phone in 30 seconds - prawn
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/30-second-phone-charger-by-storedot-2014-4

======
pedalpete
I was curious about the technology they were using, and it turns out the
background is more interesting than I thought.

[http://www.zdnet.com/storedot-inside-the-nanotech-that-
can-c...](http://www.zdnet.com/storedot-inside-the-nanotech-that-can-charge-
your-phone-in-30-seconds-7000028240/)

